# GAHH My Rib



## TBone (Aug 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever fucked there ribs up before? I was riding my bike other night drunk and wiped out in an alley. I didn't hurt so much the next day now 3 days later it's fucking hurting. It's right off my sternum below collar bone. I don't think it's broke but something is fucked up.


----------



## blackmatter (Aug 7, 2007)

is it hard to breathe or just is really sore? and is it bruised to all hell?


----------



## TBone (Aug 7, 2007)

Not really hard to breath but it's on the front of my chest. It's not just sore but sharp shooting pain when I move the right way or touch it.


----------



## finn (Aug 7, 2007)

Is there a good deal of swelling? That as well as purple/red splotches in the area are signs of a bone fracture. If only your muscle is what is hurting, then you might have torn a muscle or tendon. If you don't have either and since it's near your sternum, you may have damaged some cartilage, which is going to take a while to heal. You really should find someone who can identify the injury, but either way, if it's very swollen or gets swollen in a very short amount of time, you'll need to get to a hospital.

But anyway, I don't think I can tell what the injury actually is without actually being there.


----------

